# stocking suggestions for fluval spec v



## Bilge Rat (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not one to usually ask for help, I like figuring things out on my own. But there is so many differing opinions and thoughts out there on stocking questions I just had to ask. I have a fluval spec v that housed my granddaughters carnival gold fish for several years. He has since been moved to a 20 gal, so now I'm wondering what to put in the spec v. Since the goldfish vacated I've added a couple of mystery snails and planted it with anubias, java fern, banana plants, and dwarf hairgrass, I think there might even be one or two Vals. in there. Anyway I'm thinking about 6-8 rosy loaches, and a couple 3 - 5 endlers. Would that about do it, or is there room for something small. I do test my water, Ammonia and nitrites are near zero, nitrates below 20. Ph around 6, and my water seems to be soft with a GH and KH at 3 or less. I'd like to add something like CPD's but I'red that they are very shy, or maybe a couple of chili rasboras, but I've read where they can somewhat difficult to feed. Any thoughts, suggestions, or advice, would be appreciated.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Bilge Rat said:


> I'm not one to usually ask for help, I like figuring things out on my own. But there is so many differing opinions and thoughts out there on stocking questions I just had to ask. I have a fluval spec v that housed my granddaughters carnival gold fish for several years. He has since been moved to a 20 gal, so now I'm wondering what to put in the spec v. Since the goldfish vacated I've added a couple of mystery snails and planted it with anubias, java fern, banana plants, and dwarf hairgrass, I think there might even be one or two Vals. in there. Anyway I'm thinking about 6-8 rosy loaches, and a couple 3 - 5 endlers. Would that about do it, or is there room for something small. I do test my water, Ammonia and nitrites are near zero, nitrates below 20. Ph around 6, and my water seems to be soft with a GH and KH at 3 or less. I'd like to add something like CPD's but I'red that they are very shy, or maybe a couple of chili rasboras, but I've read where they can somewhat difficult to feed. Any thoughts, suggestions, or advice, would be appreciated.


First off, welcome to the forum! There is a lot of knowledge on this forum. Also great to see another Maryland'er. 

To your question. The rosy loach would not do well in a spec V. They are an active fish and need a lot of tank space even though they are quite small.

The endlers will go very well in there. 5-8 male endlers can do quite well in the spec V. Add some neo shrimp for some variety and you are fully stocked. CPD, chili rasboras, these are not going to go well in such a tank especially one already stocked with endlers.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Chili rasboras would be fine in the Spec V, as would male endlers and you could have 7-8 of one of these species. I haven't had the rosy loaches but from what I've read I agree that they should have a larger/longer tank. Other considerations could be ruby tetras (Axelrodia riesei) or boraras urophthalmoides. I haven't had any issues feeding any of these small fish. I feed a lot of frozen daphnia, baby brine shrimp and cyclops, in addition to bug bites and just crumbling up dry flakes. The CPD's I had years ago were very shy and not very enjoyable because of that.


----------



## Bilge Rat (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I have ruled out CPD's, because of the shyness SueD mentioned. I am considering Chili rasboras, neon tetras, or maybe Guppies, possibly Endlers with Cherry shrimp.


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

I love my bumblebee goby in my Fluval Spec V. I have him and a crowntail beta in there with about 20 red cherry shrimp. Thinking of getting 1 more bumblebee goby... they're so cool how they use that breast fin to attach to anything. Most of the time he's chilling on a lily leaf or laying in the moss opening and closing his mouth.

I had a pair of Scarlet Badis in my Spec V at one point that I LOVED. Great coloration and I love how they swim, sort of like the hovering of a hummingbird.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Where do people get the notion CPDs are any more shy then any of the other suggestions mentioned? All of my CPDs are constantly out and about and at most hover above the plants or pick thru them. If I even get close to the tank they hoard at the front or back (depending on which side of tank I walk up to). 

Granted mine are in a 40B and there are about 10-12 of them but even when I only had about 6 or so they were generally out, more so then the ember tetras I use to have. Not sure if they would fair well in a spec V.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Quint said:


> Where do people get the notion CPDs are any more shy then any of the other suggestions mentioned? All of my CPDs are constantly out and about and at most hover above the plants or pick thru them. If I even get close to the tank they hoard at the front or back (depending on which side of tank I walk up to).
> 
> Granted mine are in a 40B and there are about 10-12 of them but even when I only had about 6 or so they were generally out, more so then the ember tetras I use to have. Not sure if they would fair well in a spec V.


My personal experience with CPD's was that they were quite shy. It's great that yours are not as I think they are such pretty fish. I think tank setups and stocking numbers have an impact on the behaviors of many fish so in my case the lower number may have been a reason. My male endlers, on the other hand, are constantly up at the front glass when I approach, looking as if they're puppies begging for treats all the time. My chilis, while not swarming the glass, just continued to swim in the open and did not dart into the back of the tank or behind plants as my CPD's did.


----------



## Will Wu (Mar 6, 2019)

Perhaps you can add 1 or 2 horned nerite snails. They are quite hardy and help to eat algae. They are also very small and do not reproduce in fresh water.
Only problem is the pH 6 of your tank may corrode their shell over time.

Another suggestion is the lambchop rasbora. They are quite small and very easy to keep. They like to stay at the top level of the tank in my experience, and are jumpers so you may need a lid. (I lost 1 due to jumping)


----------



## HairyNoseWombat (Jan 14, 2020)

> Ph around 6,


Endlers wont work in that water, they prefer hard water.




> I love my bumblebee goby


You keep 1? what do you feed it, 

BBG's are best kept in groups of 6 or more, I have 10 very cool fish, but refuse to eat dry food, they do love bits of store bought ( for human consumption) seafood, or live. Small live maggots are a favorite.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

HairyNoseWombat said:


> Endlers wont work in that water, they prefer hard water.


Your soft water is challenge in this case. Scarlet badis would be perfect in a tank this size, but they too prefer harder water. Same for the bumblebee gobies, I think.

Microrasboras and the smaller tetras would love your water, but should be kept in groups of 6 or more which would need more space.

+1 on shrimp

Or what about a single betta?


----------



## zwalter08 (Feb 12, 2019)

I've had some struggles with Chili rasboras however when i had them i absolutely loved them. I would suggests a nice school of them with some type of neos


----------



## Bilge Rat (Aug 13, 2009)

I am working on the water parameters, starting with Demineralized water and remineralizing with salty shrimp GH and KH+. Because I don't think cherry shrimp are going to like my soft, low Ph water either.


----------



## HairyNoseWombat (Jan 14, 2020)

> I am working on the water parameters, starting with Demineralized water and remineralizing with salty shrimp GH and KH+. Because I don't think cherry shrimp are going to like my soft, low Ph water either.


Why keep cherry shrimp at all? If you are going to all that trouble why not keep Bee Shrimp for example


----------



## Bilge Rat (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought the caridina shrimp were more difficult to keep, and I'm looking for something relatively easy and somewhat forgiving of water parameter changes, due to the low water volume I have in spec v.
I have thought about keeping different shrimp, and maybe a school of neon, green, or cardinal tetras. because they also like soft water. But I also don't want to fool with a heater. My temps run around 70-73 degrees now.

Bump: I thought the caridina shrimp were more difficult to keep, and I'm looking for something relatively easy and somewhat forgiving of water parameter changes, due to the low water volume I have in spec v.
I have thought about keeping different shrimp, and maybe a school of neon, green, or cardinal tetras. because they also like soft water. But I also don't want to fool with a heater. My temps run around 70-73 degrees now. I also thought snails would want more minerals in their water to help maintain their shells. I want a mystery snail or two.


----------



## spartin718 (Sep 22, 2020)

Pea Puffer


----------

